# 12/24-25/08 Storm Speculation Thread



## davidhowland14 (Dec 17, 2008)

looking good for setting up nice bases and xmas freshies. wintry mix on the cape, but oh well. better than nothing. Im itching to plan more ski days after these multiple consecutive events. thank you ULLR!!


----------



## SnowRider (Dec 17, 2008)

Good for snowboarding, bad for travel...


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, the NWS is much more measured in their comment on these two days, saying, in effect, "its too early to tell"

WEDNESDAY...LITTLE CHANGE TO YDYS 4 PM KBOX FCST TEMPS. ADDED POPS
AND QPF. COMPLEX EVOLUTION AS A SECONDARY TRIES TO DEVELOP OVER SNE.
MULTI PTYPE.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 18, 2008)

I think there's a chance it could happen..less than a coinflip at this point..


----------



## ccskier (Dec 19, 2008)

Hopefully the ride from the Cape to Jay won't be too bad xmas day.  Looking forward to 10 days of skiing.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have to make the drive up to MRG from the cape on sunday. after battling post-game traffic at gilette. yikes. How long does it usually take you to get to jay from the cape?


----------



## skiing is life (Dec 21, 2008)

looks like its just ice,rain and a little bit of snow.:-(


----------



## ccskier (Dec 21, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> I have to make the drive up to MRG from the cape on sunday. after battling post-game traffic at gilette. yikes. How long does it usually take you to get to jay from the cape?



It is about 310 miles from driveway to driveway.  Depending on traffic, etc...  5 hours is about right, have made it in less and taken 9 hours before.  Doing between 70-85, about 5 hours w/ a quick stop.  There are two ways to go, 93 to 91 to Orleans, VT, I go 93-89 to Stowe, then about an hour 15 from there.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> looks like its just ice,rain and a little bit of snow.:-(



I'm hoping for a bust in the forecast, in a good way. Both Friday's and today's event were forecast to include sleet. Today was supposed to include freezing rain. All snow, all weekend. Although the high for Wednesday around here is forecast to be in the 40's so that ain't cool. Still a few days out. Things can change.


----------



## tcharron (Dec 22, 2008)

We obv need a new emoticon that includes a little face bawling with tears coming out the side.  :-D


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2008)

tcharron said:


> We obv need a new emoticon that includes a little face bawling with tears coming out the side.  :-D



Like this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or even this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With all the whining around here that happens from time to time, I think it would be a good add


----------



## tcharron (Dec 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh HECK yea!  Add the whole lot!  :-D


----------



## drjeff (Dec 22, 2008)

This one I thought also has some potential too.  The animation part drew me in


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 22, 2008)

It looks like Vermont is going to get rain and NH and ME more snow with a lil' sleet


----------



## tcharron (Dec 22, 2008)

To make use of the newe smileys..


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 22, 2008)

This storm path = uke:uke:uke:


----------



## tcharron (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG, that would suck even MORE then the other forecasts I've seen.


----------



## tcharron (Dec 22, 2008)

Actually, I suppose depending on how wide the front would end up being, it MAY not be so bad.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 22, 2008)

ccskier said:


> There are two ways to go, 93 to 91 to Orleans, VT, I go 93-89 to Stowe, then about an hour 15 from there.


That is definitely the longer haul. Faster and all highway via 93/91 and never a town that forces you below 50 nor frost heaves.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 22, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> That is definitely the longer haul. Faster and all highway via 93/91 and never a town that forces you below 50 nor frost heaves.



Quoted for truth. Getting to Jay via 93-89 is not the way to get there. Unless you really want to make it feel like driing to Jay is like driving to northern Quebec. 93 to 91 is MUCH faster.


----------



## ccskier (Dec 22, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Quoted for truth. Getting to Jay via 93-89 is not the way to get there. Unless you really want to make it feel like driing to Jay is like driving to northern Quebec. 93 to 91 is MUCH faster.



House is in Montgomery Village, a few minutes shorter coming from that side via 89, exit 10.  Driving through Eden/Belvedere at 11pm on Friday nights does suck, the Gore is like a mogul field.  If going directly to the town of Jay, 93-91 is best Route.


----------



## tcharron (Dec 23, 2008)

Any updates from the weather-smart?  I'm reading things all over the map this morning.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 23, 2008)

tcharron said:


> Any updates from the weather-smart?  I'm reading things all over the map this morning.




Aobsolute crap in CT.....Ice in Southern VT with a little snow mixed in for fun. 

This one of those storms where I try not to get to bent about the local weather; and just focus on what it's doing where I ski. 

:idea:


----------



## tcharron (Dec 23, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Aobsolute crap in CT.....Ice in Southern VT with a little snow mixed in for fun.
> 
> This one of those storms where I try not to get to bent about the local weather; and just focus on what it's doing where I ski.
> 
> :idea:



Looks like the contention is where the ice line is going to be.  

I'm liking the weather channels the most, but then again, I most detest their forecasts.  :-D


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2008)

Lakes Cutter. Bullshit.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 23, 2008)

The forecast up by sugarloaf and wildcat doesn't look bad at all, just a little sleet.


----------



## SnowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

It looks like the night of the 24th is all rain for southern NH...


----------



## tipsdown (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll be heading to Saddleback.  It looks like mostly snow there....Should be pretty well prtoected.


----------



## Jisch (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess I'm going to play it by ear in the morning the maps look good, but the forecast text doesn't.

John


----------



## billski (Dec 23, 2008)

this storm has me bummin'.  I don't think enough of us have made sacrifices to Ullr as of late.
Oh well, I'm off to see the inlaws the remainder of the week, so I got my fix in mon-tues.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2008)

billski said:


> this storm has me bummin'.



Yeah, not great. But it seems the forecast has gone colder, perhaps due to the snow pack. The local hill is forecast to get up to 3" of frozen stuff before the changeover, and only a high of 43 so hopefully base loss is minimal. Saturday again looks pretty lame, but only a high of 45 in the forecast right now. Again, sucky, but not uber sucky,


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, not great. But it seems the forecast has gone colder, perhaps due to the snow pack. The local hill is forecast to get up to 3" of frozen stuff before the changeover, and only a high of 43 so hopefully base loss is minimal. Saturday again looks pretty lame, but only a high of 45 in the forecast right now. Again, sucky, but not uber sucky,



I'm honestly not paying attention to the forecast, but there's potential for great bumps at 45 degrees temp if Sudown plays it's cards right with surface management the days prior.


----------



## Greg (Dec 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm honestly not paying attention to the forecast, but there's potential for great bumps at 45 degrees temp if Sudown plays it's cards right with surface management the days prior.



Well, duh! :roll:

Seriously, this is why I'm glad I'm not a powder snob and rather and bump nut. In fact, I just started a thread in T&E for Saturday at Sundown. I'll take spring bumps in December. Can't do jack shit about the forecast so might as well work it as an angle to ski spring bumps. Join us! It's only a 3 hour drive from Newmarket! :lol:

What do you mean by "surface management the days prior"?


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 23, 2008)

There's some light freezing rain coming down right now in Bangor PA.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, duh! :roll:
> 
> Seriously, this is why I'm glad I'm not a powder snob and rather and bump nut. In fact, I just started a thread in T&E for Saturday at Sundown. I'll take spring bumps in December. Can't do jack shit about the forecast so might as well work it as an angle to ski spring bumps. Join us! It's only a 3 hour drive from Newmarket! :lol:
> 
> What do you mean by "surface management the days prior"?



just dealing with the NCP issues from 12/24-5

I'll be at Tenney on Saturday and probably envious of the bumps the clit crew will be skiing while I'm skiing low angle frozen granular groomers most likely :lol:


----------



## skidbump (Dec 24, 2008)

raining in the Catskills...lookin like another big thaw thru weekend.
On a positive note just had a 6 day tear of premo skiing.


----------



## Greg (Dec 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> just dealing with the NCP issues from 12/24-5



If you mean whether they will maintain the base to make it through the next few sets of rain events, no problem there. Their base is deeeep.

Looks like we picked up a 1/2 inch of something frozen. Now 33*F and a fine rain.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 24, 2008)

today: Snow before 1pm, then snow and freezing rain. High near 31. Strong and damaging winds, with a west wind between 55 and 65 mph, with gusts as high as 80 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.

Tonight: Freezing rain before 4am, then snow showers likely. Low around 12. Wind chill values as low as -5. Strong and damaging winds, with a west wind 70 to 75 mph decreasing to between 20 and 25 mph. Winds could gust as high as 100 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible.

Christmas Day: A chance of snow showers before 1pm. Mostly cloudy, with a temperature falling to around 9 by 5pm. Wind chill values as low as -20. Strong and damaging winds, with a west wind 40 to 45 mph increasing to between 85 and 90 mph. Winds could gust as high as 115 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Thursday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 0. Wind chill values as low as -25. Very windy, with a northwest wind 50 to 55 mph decreasing to between 30 and 35 mph. Winds could gust as high as 65 mph.

Friday: Partly sunny, with a high near 16. Blustery, with a west wind between 15 and 22 mph.

Friday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy and breezy, with a low around 1. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Saturday: Snow and sleet likely before 1pm, then rain likely. Cloudy, with a high near 36. Chance of precipitation is 60%.

Saturday Night: A chance of rain or freezing rain. Cloudy, with a low around 20. Chance of precipitation is 50%.

Sunday: *Rain showers likely. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 23. Chance of precipitation is 60%.
*
From NOAA Mt Washington

How can it be 23 and still rain???


----------



## Glenn (Dec 24, 2008)

This weather blows. I love how we get close to a foot of snow less than a week ago, it's -2 on may way to work the other day...and today, I used my frigging umbrella. WTF! 

I'm so bent that it's r_____ing out. :argue:


----------



## psyflyer (Dec 24, 2008)

snowing HEAVY on Burke MT.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 24, 2008)

33 degrees here...mainly rain but some sleet mixed in..this storm is juicy..almost 1/2 inch of liquid precip so far..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 24, 2008)

Glenn said:


> This weather blows. I love how we get close to a foot of snow less than a week ago, it's -2 on may way to work the other day...and today, I used my frigging umbrella. WTF!
> 
> I'm so bent that it's r_____ing out. :argue:



Pretty normal for the northeast but it looks like more snow for next week..there is going to be some serious flooding..


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 24, 2008)

All rain now here in Bangor, but my car has a nice coating of ice.


----------



## Greg (Dec 24, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I'm so bent that it's r_____ing out. :argue:



Go ski spring bumps at the mighty Sundown.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Go ski spring bumps at the mighty Sundown.



I'm tempted. I haven't skied since 12/11!


----------



## skiing is life (Dec 24, 2008)

aaah its raining! aaaarg im melting!:-o


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 24, 2008)

Snowing like crazy here. Just got back in from a lunchtime hike and ski on the hill behind work :razz:


----------



## Greg (Dec 24, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I'm tempted. I haven't skied since 12/11!



Don't overlook local skiing, especially weeknights. You can easily double your days that way.


----------



## Jisch (Dec 24, 2008)

What will the impact to conditions in VT as a result of the rain today? I am planning on going up (with the hordes) on Friday. 

John


----------



## KingM (Dec 24, 2008)

Jisch said:


> What will the impact to conditions in VT as a result of the rain today? I am planning on going up (with the hordes) on Friday.
> 
> John



Hard to say, but the base is pretty deep, so I think things will be okay.


----------



## billski (Dec 24, 2008)

Jisch said:


> What will the impact to conditions in VT as a result of the rain today? I am planning on going up (with the hordes) on Friday.
> 
> John




Agree with kingm.   Prolly frozen granular on the surface.  Best hope is for snow in the upper elevations.  Higher temps for weekend do not bode well


----------



## tcharron (Dec 24, 2008)

Not sure about the rest of the area, but southern NH....  Blah..  It's 11pm, pouring out, and ****50***** degrees.


----------



## KingM (Dec 25, 2008)

Not too bad of a loss here in the MRV, although you'll probably want to stick to groomers and places where SB can blow snow for a little while. My big worry is this weekend. If we can make it through that ugliness, we should be okay.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 25, 2008)

It's supposed to be 59 degrees here on Sunday..mud season is coming early..


----------

